# Is it bad to keep the light on my female betta 24/7?



## ShArP (Jan 5, 2010)

Noob here just want to know the most basic info about betta fish saved this set-up and betta from a nice lady who gave it to me free and want to take care of my betta bella I've only had her 2 days and I want more. thanks! 

can't really see her but, you can see the set-up.


----------



## ShArP (Jan 5, 2010)

I just wanted to add the reason the nice lady gave this fish away was because her 2 year old daughter took her out and threw her on the floor... my poor Bella at least she is in a good home now!!!


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Bettas need a day and night cycle. It is stressful for them to have the light on 24/7. If I remember correctly (someone correct me if I'm wrong) they need 7-8 hours a day of light.


----------



## Owlets (Oct 24, 2009)

Took her out and threw her on the floor?! Thats disgusting :C


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

It's a 2 year old, they don't know any better. At least the woman was smart enough to pass the fish on to someone who can take care of it.

Very pretty tank, by the way.


----------



## Owlets (Oct 24, 2009)

MollyJean said:


> It's a 2 year old, they don't know any better. At least the woman was smart enough to pass the fish on to someone who can take care of it.


Oh of course, I just get sad when I hear about animals getting hurt, naturally D:


----------



## DefyingGravity (Sep 23, 2009)

I keep my lights on for 8 hours a day, not only so my betta has some down time, but also to make sure I don't get too much algae, and so my plants don't die. I have it set on a timer as well to make it easier for me 

I've been told 8 hours by experienced fish keepers (who kept other fish as well).


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

DefyingGravity said:


> I keep my lights on for 8 hours a day, not only so my betta has some down time, but also to make sure I don't get too much algae, and so my plants don't die. I have it set on a timer as well to make it easier for me
> 
> I've been told 8 hours by experienced fish keepers (who kept other fish as well).


That's why I was unsure, my one plant requires 12 hours of light a day minimum - so I actually forgot the correct length without plants lol.

I cringed when I read the part about throwing the fish on the floor. I am glad she was okay.


----------



## ShArP (Jan 5, 2010)

thanks guys.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum. Two year olds are just babies and don't understand that they are hurting the fish. I'm glad you took the fish. And yes, fish need a day/night cycle just like we do.


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

dr2b said:


> That's why I was unsure, my one plant requires 12 hours of light a day minimum - so I actually forgot the correct length without plants lol.


If this is the case you need a higher-wattage light, not a longer photoperiod. Many planted tank sites recommend 8 hours max and anything else is an invitation for algae. For bettas I give a max of 6 hours of light since they like their 'dark-time'. In fact, Lou bites his tail whenever the light is on so I keep it off as much as possible.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

kelly528 said:


> If this is the case you need a higher-wattage light, not a longer photoperiod. Many planted tank sites recommend 8 hours max and anything else is an invitation for algae. For bettas I give a max of 6 hours of light since they like their 'dark-time'. In fact, Lou bites his tail whenever the light is on so I keep it off as much as possible.


Thanks, but my tank is doing just fine with everything.... I didn't need any advice.


----------



## ShArP (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks again!


----------



## BettaFox (Jan 10, 2010)

*Thanks for Info!*

Omigosh I was wondering the same thing considering I have the SAME EXACT TANK AS YOURS?!It has a black cover but same model....I also have a Male Betta named Sharky ;3 Got him yesterday from Petco bought the fish tank today after having him in a vase D; Glad you rescued the cute Betta!:-D


----------

